# Future office distraction (pics as I go)



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm starting a project for my new office at work. I've seen a lot of builds using hygrolon and really wanted to try it out myself. So that's what I'm doing. It's going to be plants only for now but I might introduce a mantis when things start growing in. I'm going to be building a ceramic form that will be wrapped in hygrolon to allow for better moisture distribution. My hope is that by bisque firing the clay it will act a lot like a chia-pet that will help pull moisture up behind the hygrolon. Anyway, here are my supplies so far.

Bucket of clay:


13w jungle dawn:


Hygrolon sheet:


Fan:


Glass:


More to come.


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

The tank will be 14x14x20 tall with a custom cherry base and hood. Also, there will be a surprise fog system that is sure to blow some minds. Assuming everything goes as planned.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Any progress on this project?

-Chris


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been pretty busy with work but I've slowly been chipping away at it. The clay part is about half way done. Should be around 10x10x16 when it's done. I found someone here that will fire it for me. Once that is all done I can start wrapping it with the hygrolon.

I still need to drill the glass, but lack of a garage or workshop has put that on hold until it warms up a bit. I'm working on putting together the plant list, so I will update with that in the next few days or so.

I hope you like it so far.


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

What a clever idea! I'd bet you're right about how the low-fire clay will behave, please do report back when you test with the hygrolon. What plants are you thinking of putting in there?

Check out "bugs in cysberspace", I just bought some millipedes from him and they might be a great colorful inhabitant as well. They basically behave like really big isopods. Armoured caterpillar isopods... He's also got a few mantis species.

I'm not sure if any board members sell them, but I was very happy with my experience with that shop. 

[End of ramble]
-Caroline


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

I will definitely update as I get further along. As far as planting goes, right now I'm thinking mostly pleurothallis and lepanthes species with some different microgramma and peperomia to spread around. Maybe some mini bulbos. And some kind of moss slurry to fill it all in. 

I was actually thinking of a mantis...if I do end up putting anything in it. And bugs in cyberspace is great! I got some giant orange isos from them and couldn't have been happier with the whole process.


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

I made some progress this weekend.

Drilled a hole in the glass.


Put together the tank.


And finished the clay work. Here are a few different angles.



Next step is to get the clay fired. Then I can finally put the hygrolon on.


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

Did a water test with good results. Got the humidifier hooked up to test the seal. I think i'm going to have to silicone the upper seals in place to keep everything nice and tight but other than that, making some good progress.


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

Quick update. This is going a lot slower than anticipated. We decided to buy a house so that has put things on hold a bit. But anyway, I got the clay fired and did a water test. It didn't wick as much as I would have liked, but it did retain a noticeable amount of moisture. I think it should work well with the hygrolon.



There is a very soft gradient on the clay. It rose approximately 2 inches after a good 6 hours.



Some plants



I'm almost done wrapping the hygrolon. I've got a couple more spots to fill in and it will be ready for planting. It was extremely difficult to get it to hug the clay like I wanted. I couldn't use glue because it would defeat the whole point of the clay. So I used fishing line to sew all of these patches together.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, Dylan, this looks great! I can't wait to see it planted - it should look really nice covered in moss and plants; some _Marcgravia_ would look really great climbing up the Hygrolon. Will you just be using the single 13W Jungle Dawn for lighting?

What's the average diameter of the clay piece?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

NIce work on the Hygrolon! Very interested to see what it'll look like with some plant growth.

-Chris


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

That is going to be a very nice distraction!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is such a great idea. And it's turning out great!

I have been wanting to try to build some ceramic shapes for planting.


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm excited to get it planted and watch it grow in. 

The max diameter is about 10 inches for the clay piece. I wanted to leave a little space for leaves to spread out before they hit the glass. Should be 2 inches on either side at the very widest point. 

One 13w wasn't cutting it, so I put another on top. I think two should be enough. 

Just a note: the two biflorum and the potted orchid wont be included in the final planting. I'm just keeping them in here for the time being.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

is it a hollow or solid structure? looks great


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Following, looks great so far


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Hornet. It's all hollow. All part of my experimental watering system. I'll try to get a video up after I finish the hygrolon work.


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

Made a ton of progress on the tank today. I'll try to get a video of the inner fogging system working. It's pretty cool. 

Still waiting on two more plants.

Also, found a tiny bahama anole running around my living room tonight. It must have come out of one of the plants, but I had them in a grow out tank for a pretty decent amount of time. Not sure how he went that long without being noticed. 

I'll try to get a photo of him tomorrow.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks like a modern sculpture. Very nice! What do you plan to put in it? Anoles, frogs?


----------



## Viridovipera (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks great, cant wait to see what it looks like when its grown in!


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

For now it's just going to be plants. After it grows in a bit I might introduce a mantis.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

this is pretty cool


----------

